# OSAGE ORANGE POT



## BrentWin (Jul 1, 2013)

Here's my first turkey call of any kind. It's glass on glass pot made from some of the great hedge that I got from David Dobbs here on the sight.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF0048_zps14e4ff32.jpg

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF0061_zpsb4eafdfa.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jul 1, 2013)

Brent

Nice looking call.

Dave


----------



## bearmanric (Jul 2, 2013)

Very nice work and finish. Like the striker Head sweet. Rick


----------



## RW Mackey (Jul 2, 2013)

Good job Brent, did you get the sound you were looking for? That glass on glass is a tough one to start with.

Roy


----------



## BrentWin (Jul 3, 2013)

RW Mackey said:


> Good job Brent, did you get the sound you were looking for? That glass on glass is a tough one to start with.
> 
> Roy



The sound of this call actually came out real nice. It's a little loud and harsh for my taste, but I have had several younger guys play with it and they really like the volume and raspiness. 

When it comes time to make one for myself, I think that I will use glass over slate to mellow out the sound a little. 

Brent


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jul 3, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> RW Mackey said:
> 
> 
> > Good job Brent, did you get the sound you were looking for? That glass on glass is a tough one to start with.
> ...



Ever try any ceramic?


----------



## BrentWin (Jul 3, 2013)

FloridaQuacker Game Calls said:


> BrentWin said:
> 
> 
> > RW Mackey said:
> ...



No, I haven't. Tell me what you think about it. Are there any tricks to it.

Thanks

Brent


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jul 3, 2013)

I like it...plays like slate with a sound towards metal.

If I can get the recorder figured out..I'll post a sound file.


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jul 3, 2013)

FloridaQuacker Game Calls said:


> I like it...plays like slate with a sound towards metal.
> 
> If I can get the recorder figured out..I'll post a sound file.



Ok..here goes nothing.

Now this ain't meant to be a tutorial on calling sequences, just a quick soundbite for Brent. I've just had this together a day or two and just started playing with it searching for sounds....I like it. Pitch/tone is varied greatly with heavier ended strikers and softer pegs. Here's a plastic top I grabbed.


----------



## BrentWin (Jul 3, 2013)

FloridaQuacker Game Calls said:


> FloridaQuacker Game Calls said:
> 
> 
> > I like it...plays like slate with a sound towards metal.
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

